# Need help in Gwinnett!!



## biggabuck (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok guys i no some of yall  have asked before but i dont remember who it was.But i need some help over here in Buford! Im tired of not see any deer and i think it may be because they have no pressure at all.Its hard for 1 man to hunt 500 acres. So i need for 3 of yall that want to hunt to pm me and let me know.The first three to pm me get it. All i ask is that you promise to shoot some deer. Ok here we go im sure that im going to hear from alot of yall. But ill let the first 3 know who they are.


----------



## phillip (Sep 18, 2005)

*hunt*

i'll try my luck//my son volunteers also


----------



## sniper13 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope i,m # 2 or 3


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 18, 2005)

That was quick ive got my 3. Thanks guys if something happen ill let yall no if i need more.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 19, 2005)

*PM Sent*

Would love the opportunity to help you out, especially so close to home.  Let me know if you need anyone else.


----------



## firebiker (Sep 19, 2005)

PM sent, I need a place to hunt.
thanks for considering


----------



## Stealthman (Sep 19, 2005)

*Hunt*

Is there still room for one more?   
Thanks


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 19, 2005)

This is one of the reasons you should always log on EVERYday!


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd love to be on that list! I live in Gainesville and Tucker so I'm close. I get to hunt a fair amount, although most of it's in Heard Co. I'd love to have somewhere to try that's a little closer though. If you make it this far down the list I'd sure like to talk with you about it. Thanks, Paul


----------



## deerhunter270 (Sep 20, 2005)

I live in Snellville and would love to hunt it. My brother and I are both interested. Is this bow only, or rifle or shotgun. PM me if you need any more help. Thanks

                                                                  Russell


----------



## Lonesome Pine G.C. (Sep 20, 2005)

I know I'm late on the response, but if you need another person let me know.


----------



## Buckshot (Sep 20, 2005)

*PM sent*

pm sent


----------



## Bruz (Sep 20, 2005)

Me too!!!!! 

Here's the list

1) Live in Dacula
2) Work at home (means I can be helping with the deer at any time)  
3) Don't drink
4) I smell really bad so the deer will walk around me to get to you.  
5) Love to plant food plots, build stands etc.......

If you let me hunt...I have permission to hunt 176 acres over here....

Just look at the video www.copperheadhuntclub.com


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 21, 2005)

man I got to log on more often!!!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 21, 2005)

I too would be glad to help a friend in need!!


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the replies. i think ive sent everyone a pm back that sent one to me.But if i didnt im sorry i was over whelmed by the response's.If i need any more help ill let yall know. Thanks Mike


----------



## longgun (Sep 27, 2005)

*longgun*

I live right here in buford. I have lived in buford for 4 years, I have not hunted much in Georgia because its hard to fine land.I would love to help you shoot some deer. i'm a very season hunter and i love to beable to hunt close to home. Please email me at runningdeer.4@charter.net    If you don't pick me i would still like to here from you . If you do this again next year i would love to get in on it.


                               Thank You
                                longgun


----------



## Mobetta72 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Can I Get on the Waiting List??*

I can fill in, as needed!!! I am currently looking for a club to join and I could help you out when needed! Actually, you would be helping me out as much as I would be helping you. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 24, 2005)

i hate my self for not seeing this sooner. i have been ridin backroads all over jackson county and that area to find somewhere to go. we moved up here and gas prices are killin me as a commuting student to and from athens as well as working in duluth. i would kill to have even the opportunity to come once if available. anything you need help with in return i would be willing...just let me know if interested. thanks man


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 6, 2005)

Where is there 500 acres in Gwinnett? Im dead serious, there really is a stand of 500 acres left in Gwinnett that dosent include 3/4 acre lots w/a ranch style and community pool/clubhouse? 

If there is I would consider that dream come true; and a nightmare come true when property tax rolls around.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2005)

i heard that ........i could hunt 500 acres easy by my self


----------



## phillip (Nov 6, 2005)

Beware I Was One Of The Lucky Ones//but It Appears That Someone Else Has Hunting Rights Also Other Than Us Lucky People//appears To A Dispute About Written Permission


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 7, 2005)

Phillip, I sent you a pm.Just so everyone knows i have permission to hunt this property but so does chris i dont talk to him so i didnt know he was still hunting over there. I really dont think it was right for phillip to make me look like a liar before i had a chance to get back to him.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 9, 2005)

*Gwinnett county*

I too have permission to hunt this property, just haven't had time. Biggabuck is telling the truth he has had permission for 6-7 years. We have taken several good bucks and will continue to hunt there. The guy Phillip talked to is also able to hunt it but nobody has seen him for a few years over there till now. Oh well I guess he'll get over it real quick, I'll be down there before the seasons over. It's people like him that make it hard to find land close to home to hunt without having to argue about what he/she actually has permission to hunt it.


----------

